#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Leitor de Código de barras Serial

## Valois

Pessoal,

Não sou desenvolvedor de software, e por isso preciso de uma ajuda dos nobres colegas.
Tenho um cliente que está migrando as estações da produção para Linux, e estamos enfrentando um probleminha. Os leitores que estão ligados na porta serial (Com1 ou Com2) usam um programinha no windows que fia "escutando" a serial. Quando o leitor efetua a leitura, esse programinha captura os dados da serial e envia para o buffer do teclado, como se fosse feito a leitura via leitor de teclado.

A origem desse programa para Windows é desconhecida. O que o cliente precisa, é encontrar um programa desse para linux, para não precisar alterar sua aplicação (desenvolvida para linux) que já está toda escrita.

Se algum nobre colega souber de alguma dica, favor postar.


Obrigado!


Valois

----------

Olá,

A solução que eu usei para mim foi colocar um leitor código de barras ligado ao teclado.

Se o programa windows funciona daquela forma, nada melhor do que ligar diretamente o leitor na entrada do teclado e o teclado no leitor.

Uso assim e funciona muito bem.

Abraços

Rafael

----------


## Valois

Caro,

Estamos falando de 20 leitores Symbol, cerca de R$25.000,00
Se tivermos que trocar todos os leitores, o projeto linux vai para o espaço.



Obrigado!

----------

Qual modelo?

Rafael

----------

Verifique com seu fornecedor de equipamentos a existência de adaptador para teclado.

Muitos modelos da Symbol possuem versão para teclado, serial e usb.

Provavelmente devem possuir adaptador de serial para teclado.
Se não tiver adapte vocês mesmo. A entrada do teclado também é serial.

Abraços

Rafael

----------


## Valois

Caro Visitante,

Sou revenda Symbol aqui em Santa Catarina a 8 anos. Concondo com vc que "alguns" modelos mais novos de leitores Symbol possa ser trocado o cabo para serial, teclado ou usb. Mas no meu caso específico, os leitores LS8020 são exclusivamente seriais.

Referente ao fato dos sinais do teclado serem os mesmos dos sinais seriais, acho que vc está errado. Sou técnico eletrônico e nunca vi disso.

Segue os sinais dos dois circúitos:
Serial:
2 = TX
3 = RX
5 = GNG
No caso de ser um conector DB9

Teclado:

1 = Clock
2 = DATA
3 = N/C
4 = GND
5 = 5vdc

Acho que não tem nada haver.


Obrigado!

----------


## demiurgo

d q lugar em SC vc eh?

acredito q essa aplicacao pode ser util pra vc...

http://www.internet-remotecontrol.ne...ux-unix-7.html

quais os modelos dos leitores q vc usa?

mas naum sei dizer se ira funcionar perfeitamente... qq coisa, posta ae, q eu me interessei nessa solucao, pq tbm trabalho com migracao d softs win para linux, e nunca passei por uma situacao como essa

se eu puder ajudar em algo, conte comigo

[]'s

----------

